# Renault M1917



## airman34 (May 18, 2011)

Do any of you folks know of a company that makes a model of the WW1 tank Renault M1917? I am looking for something in the 1/35 or 1/48 scale. The only thing I can find is 1/72. Thanks in advance


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

RPM Mirage makes a mediocre kit of the FT-17 in 1/35. It has been sold in a few different boxes with some variation in contents. The basic kit has a cast turret (Not shaped right) but later issues came with a hexagonal turret too. The kit has useless rubber band tracks, although RPM sells a nice set of glue together workable links. Friul also has a set of metal tracks.

The kit is somewhat generic and mixes details from the WW1 and WW2 versions of the tank (like wood or steel idler wheels), and the level of detail is pretty low (and inaccurate). The instructions are also horrible with many of the complicated suspension being shown incorrectly. I started one kit and gave up. I did finish a second kit, albeit with construction mistakes. It took a third kit to figure out all the suspension mistakes. The kit is not an easy build.

Here is one kit

http://www.squadron.com/product-p/mkr35061.htm

Despite the box art (and other kits) you get the Hotchkiss machine gun, a 37mm cannon and a German Maxim gun for armament. They also had a Japanese Ko Gata version at one time. MR Model makes a conversion to make a US version


----------



## taskmaster58 (Feb 9, 2010)

There is one on E-Bay from M-Model with a base and barbed wire 
http://www.ebay.ca/itm/1-35-M-MODEL...812047654?pt=Model_Kit_US&hash=item1e75017126
But its a little steep at 80 bucks


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Haven't seen that one... it seems to be a resin kit. There are several other resin and metal FT tanks floating around. I think ADV did/does one, and Scale Link has a cast metal kit. A Russian outfit, Penza/Brigadier/Brigade Leader had some metal and resin kits too for a while.


----------

